# DIY Shower curtain rod assembly for a clawfoot tub



## the_man (Aug 14, 2010)

ejcate said:


> I am looking to set up a stand up shower for my clawfoot tub.
> 
> Pre-packaged kits are available, but they are RIDICULOUSLY expensive.
> I have a fine faucet and handheld shower assembly, so all I need is a rod that encircles the whole tub (similar to the oval or D shaped setups) to hang the curtain on and some sort of holster for the handheld shower.
> ...


I wouldn't make one. By the time you get the rod bent, welded, plated, and get brackets for the ceiling, wall and shower head you'll be at big bucks to make it yourself. A quick google search found this at Home Depot's website http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ping-_-googleads&locStoreNum=4641&marketID=43 and this on amazon http://www.amazon.com/CLAWFOOT-SHOW...ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1282154782&sr=8-4. Personally I like the one on Amazon better, and a couple hundred isn't a bad price at all


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I once made a great shower for an old claw foot tub in my frat house way back in the "old days". Believe me, I had to do it very cheaply. 
I simply hung a small-size pipe rectangle about the size of the tub from ceiling hooks, overlapped three plastic shower curtains hanging down into the tub for the shower "walls" from it, and plumbed the shower head up with galvanized pipe and valves.
It looked "antique rustic" and worked like a charm. I suppose that you could paint the pipe, but I didn't. Can't do it much cheaper than that. 
Mike


----------



## Simplify (Aug 20, 2016)

Your idea worked out for me grandly....price wise as well as adapting it to my knotty pine ceiling and walls. thanks.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Simplify said:


> Your idea worked out for me grandly....price wise as well as adapting it to my knotty pine ceiling and walls. thanks.




Post a pic?


----------

